# Tamron 150-600 + Kenko 1.4 TC + 5dmkIII



## guidoz (May 23, 2014)

I just bought a Tamron 150-600 and for the pure sake of getting mad with mms I wanted to try it with a TC. I already own a Kenko pro 300 DGX 1.4, and I had seen on the web already somebody using this lens with this TC, but to my great disappointment I get "Err 01" message on my 5d Mark III when I try this combination. 
It seems to only work in LV mode... which might be enough for some experiments anyway (usual boring stuff like the moon or whatever I feel like to try playing with many mms). 

I'm quite sure I had seen somebody using the 3 things together before, so what can it be? any camera settings that might affect this? Any little trick to make it work? Unlucky "version" of one of the 3? 

On the other hand... it works on my old 50D (without AF of course)... making it possible to shoot at an equivalent focal of 1344.. wow! 

Greetings from Italy and... grazie!


----------



## FEBS (May 23, 2014)

Err01 means there is a miscommunication between body and lens.
Does this Kenko TC work on other lenses (f/5.6 or even 6.3) on your 5Diii?
Did you upgrade the firmware of your 5Diii so that f/8 AF is possible?


----------



## AlanF (May 23, 2014)

Is using the 1.4xTC better or worse on the 50D than not using it? My gut reaction, based on trying to use a TC with the 100-400, is that a TC on the 150-600mm is a waste of time, with no better resolution and much worse AF and usable only from f/11.


----------



## guidoz (May 23, 2014)

FEBS said:


> Err01 means there is a miscommunication between body and lens.
> Does this Kenko TC work on other lenses (f/5.6 or even 6.3) on your 5Diii?
> Did you upgrade the firmware of your 5Diii so that f/8 AF is possible?



yeah, I know.. 
so far I had only tried it on f/4 lenses.. 
Yes, long time ago... anyway it doesn't seem to be strictly related to that, otherwise it would just work with the AF disabled... which is not the case... 

I know quality is not going to be great (although some tests on italian site showed it wasn't bad at all), but still even just for playing around I would like to use them together and I'm trying to figure out why it seems to work for some people and not for me


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 23, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Is using the 1.4xTC better or worse on the 50D than not using it? My gut reaction, based on trying to use a TC with the 100-400, is that a TC on the 150-600mm is a waste of time, with no better resolution and much worse AF and usable only from f/11.


 
I seem to recall some poor results with this lens when using TC's by other testers. The Kenko TC's seem to have a lot of issues with the 5D MK III and newer bodies.

Try disabling AFMA on the 5D Mark III, that works for the other cases I've seen.


----------



## Besisika (May 23, 2014)

I don't own it, I am just curious.
I thout the tamron is at 6.1 when at its max focal length and the 5D is limited to F8. With the kenko, you loose 1 stop. Unless you are at 5.6 5D should not work.
I am just curious.


----------



## magna42 (May 23, 2014)

I've tried that combo and a 5D Mk3 just would not catch focus, but no error msg. Works fine on my 6d though.


----------



## guidoz (May 24, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Try disabling AFMA on the 5D Mark III, that works for the other cases I've seen.


tried that but nothing... 

Anyway i've been reported it works with the Sigma 1.4 TC in case anybody was looking for such info


----------



## weixing (May 24, 2014)

Hi,
I had this on my 6D and will AF (not reliable), but the 1.4x TC is not reported (the 1.4x TC is reported when use with EF400 F5.6L).

Have a nice day.


----------

